# problema modem alice gate 2 Wi-fi

## red-arrow

Sto cercando di installare Gentoo su un PC connesso ad Internet tramite il famigerato Alice Gate 2 Wi-fi. Sembra un router ma non lo è!!! Per utilizzarlo (sto parlando di collegamento via Ethernet) serve connettersi con nome utente e password. In fase di installazione dopo aver caricato il modulo appropriato della mia scheda di rete, provo a configurarlo.

```
adsl-setup
```

imposto tutto compreso nome utente e password ma una volta digitato

```
adsl-start
```

tenta di connettersi e va in time out.

CHE FARE?

P.S.

Il ping al router funziona e il ping al DNS Alice mi dice Destination Host unreachable.

Grazie

----------

## Tigerwalk

a me è andato con pppoe

pppoe-setup (configuri i DNS e la password)

pppoe-start

pppoe-stop

----------

## red-arrow

errore mio:

anch'io ho utilizzato pppoe etc etc e non funziona

----------

## Tigerwalk

strano

ifconfig 

che dice?

----------

## red-arrow

Questo è l'output di 

```
route -n
```

Destination               Gateway            GenMask          Flags  Metric  Ref    Use   Iface

192.168.1.0           0.0.0.0            255.255.255.0         u         0        0       0       eth0

127.0.0.0               0.0.0.0            255.0.0.0                u         0        0       0        lo

0.0.0.0                  192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0                   ug        0        0       0      eth0

----------

## red-arrow

ifconfig mi trova correttamente la scheda di rete

----------

## Tigerwalk

hai provato a controllare i DNS in /etc/resolv.conf  :Question: 

----------

## red-arrow

Non è un problema di DNS. Il ping a qualsiasi indirizzo IP mi restituisce: "Destination Host unreachable"

----------

## !ico

questo modem che-sembra-un-router-ma-che-non-lo-è per caso ha un firewall attivato?

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

a me con pppoe ha funzionato. purtroppo ero a casa di un amico e non posso darti indicazioni ulteriori se non quella di controllare la configurazione del kernel e di seguire questa guida.

----------

## topper_harley

Per qualche strano motivo,  l'ip che ti viene assegnato quando fai l'associazione all'ap non va.

Prova a dare un "ifconfig ethX 192.168.1.1 && pppoe-start".

Nel mio caso ha funzionato.

----------

## red-arrow

niente da fare! continua a dirmi:

```
..................... TIMED OUT

/usr/sbin/pppoe-start: line 196:10503 Terminated                        $CONNECT <(echo "$CONFREAD") >/dev/null 2>&1
```

Adesso prendo il martello e devasto il modem.

----------

## topper_harley

Prova in questo modo:

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

```
config_eth1=( "null" )

config_ppp0=("ppp")

link_ppp0="eth1"

plugins_ppp0=("pppoe")

username_ppp0='xxxxxxx  # edit this

password_ppp0='xxxxxxx'    # and this

pppd_ppp0=("defaultroute" "usepeerdns")
```

```
/home/scripts/internet_start
```

```
#!/bin/bash

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop

ifconfig eth1 down

ifconfig eth1 up

iwconfig eth1 mode managed

iwconfig eth1 essid Alice-xxxxxxxxx #qui metti l'essid

iwconfig eth1 key s:xxxxxxxxx #qui la chiave wep

ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.1

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

watch tail /var/log/messages
```

Assegna permessi di esecuzione allo script e lancialo da root.

DEVE FUNZIONARE!!!!

----------

## red-arrow

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

mi dice permission denied... io sono ancora in fase di installazione...

rispondo a una vecchia domanda:

il modem non credo abbia un firewall e anche se dovesse averlo non è possibile configurare il dispositivo in quanto se entro in 192.168.1.1 permette solo di verdere lo stato del modem e non è possibile fare altro.

----------

## topper_harley

intendevo dire che devi modificare il file /etc/conf.d/net nella maniera indicata sotto...

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *red-arrow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/conf.d/net
> ```
> ...

 

```
nano /etc/conf.d/net
```

----------

## GNUtoo

ciao...mi sono abbonato a alice(10 mega/384kbs upload)...

ho qualche questione:

*per installare il modem ce un cd ma e per windows...dunque devo fare:

```

pppoe-setup

pppoe-start

```

giusto? e dove trovo questi software?(la bash non me gli trova)

*come faccio per installare l'openWRT e offrire servizi?

quelli paquetti ho bisogna d'installare

```
# ipkg list | grep ppoe

kmod-pppoe - 2.4.34-brcm-1 - PPPoE support

ppp-mod-pppoe - 2.4.3-7 - PPPoE plugin

rp-pppoe-client - 3.8-1 - PPPoE (PPP over Ethernet) client

rp-pppoe-relay - 3.8-1 - PPPoE (PPP over Ethernet) relay

rp-pppoe-server - 3.8-1 - PPPoE (PPP over Ethernet) server

rp-pppoe-sniff - 3.8-1 - PPPoE (PPP over Ethernet) sniffer
```

poi faccio il dyndns normalmente e metto openvpn/ssh(ho provato il vpn ssh ma non ci sono riusito) come faccevo prima(con il dyndns in piu perche alice non offre un ip fisso)?

e per connectere pc sotto gentoo(3) e ubuntu(1) e windowsXP(1) faccio normalmente?(mi connetto al wifi del openWRT che avra pppoe?)

*dentro l'offerta ce anche un numero VOIP...

comme faccio per usarlo senza il loro software che e solo per windows?

functionna con ekiga?

*poi ho trovato questo:

```
*  app-mobilephone/galicesms [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.61

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 7 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.marzocca.net/linux/galicesms.html

      Description:   GTK2 GUI interface for sending SMS messages via Rosso Alice(Italian ADSL service)

      License:       GPL-2

```

penso che dovrebbe interessarvi...

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *red-arrow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/conf.d/net
> ```
> ...

 

ho trovato questa discussione su un altro forum, dai uno sguardo!

----------

## red-arrow

Provato anche questo... inizia a leggere dal live CD e si inchioda costringendomi ad interrompere il tutto con CTRL-C

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *red-arrow wrote:*   

> Provato anche questo... inizia a leggere dal live CD e si inchioda costringendomi ad interrompere il tutto con CTRL-C

 

Comunque, se il tuo problema adesso è installare, puoi comunque farlo da una shell di un'altra distro, oppure da un live CD o DVD che ti riconosca la scheda e ti permetta la connessione. Prova con knoppix che a me ha riconosciuto subito il tuo dtesso modem, permettendomi anche di usare il wi-fi.

[EDIT]: dopo aver fatto pppoe etc, etc., prova a dare

```
dhclient eth0 && echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" > /etc/resolv.conf
```

----------

